# Urgent question HELP!



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi all,

Long time no speak. In case you've been wondering I did not get hired by Malden PD. Anyhoo, I just received a card from Sommerville PD looking to hire 2 officers fluent in Haitian Creole. 

I speak Haitian Creole fluently. Now here's the problem. My reserve unit is being deployed to Iraq in 3 weeks. The deployment is approximately 18 months. How will this affect me? Thanks in advance!


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

ProudAmerican said:


> Hi all,
> Long time no speak. In case you've been wondering I did not get hired by Malden PD. Anyhoo, I just received a card from Sommerville PD looking to hire 2 officers fluent in Haitian Creole.
> I speak Haitian Creole fluently. Now here's the problem. My reserve unit is being deployed to Iraq in 3 weeks. The deployment is approximately 18 months. How will this affect me? Thanks in advance!


Well all I can say is unless you've got a full time academy under your belt, I don't know if SOMERVILLE will hold the spot open. I know some C.S dept's. appoint people before the academy start date as P.O.'s and they wait it out until a slot opens at an academy. Hopefully SOMERVILLE PD could do this for you while you serve your counrty. It would be the honorable thing for SOMERVILLE PD to do, but some places are so crooked, they sould slurp soup with a corkscrew. SOMERVILLE, get it????? SOMERVILLE. SOMERVILLE. SOMERVILLE.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Call and ask...


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

frank said:


> Call and ask...


Well I went down there. No one could give me a straight answer. I signed the card and will be attending the mandatory orientation on the June 12th. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Keep us informed!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Best of luck and stay safe!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

HousingCop said:


> some places are so crooked... SOMERVILLE, get it????? SOMERVILLE. SOMERVILLE. SOMERVILLE.


Somerville... also known as Scummerville, Slummerville, Bummerville, etc. You get the picture.

Keyword in reference to the City of Somerville: CROOKED.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Somerville... also known as Scummerville, Slummerville, Bummerville, etc. You get the picture.
> 
> Keyword in reference to the City of Somerville: CROOKED. Trust me.


Care to elucidate for me? Are they rife with nepotism, internal corruption, or what? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

ProudAm!! Long time no see...
Good Luck bro and come back home safe.. God Bless. :thumbup:


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> ProudAm!! Long time no see...
> Good Luck bro and come back home safe.. God Bless. :thumbup:


Hey Kozmo!

I've been pretty busy lately, as you may have guessed. How's things with you? Send me a PM.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Somerville... also known as Scummerville, Slummerville, Bummerville, etc. You get the picture.
> 
> Keyword in reference to the City of Somerville: CROOKED.


Dunny, I always knew it as "Slummerville"...and I worked in Cambridge!


----------

